# What is this



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I know this is a steelhead section but I caught this when I was trying for steelhead. 

I know I am smiling but I was not happy when I got it in close enough to see what I was dealing with. 

Dumb question: What is it? I thought it was a carp but a lot of the pictures of carp I am seeing are much more yellow.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

No doubt,,, common *CARP....*


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Silver Redhorse and a monster. It is not a carp.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

serious? How can you tell it is not a carp?


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

common carp


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a sucker of some type. A Carp's mouth is different.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It is definitely a sucker! A white sucker.
Head is different than a carp. So's the body shape & fins.
It is friggin HUGE for a sucker, fer sure.
These guys run upstream to spawn just like steelies which makes for a pretty strong fighting fish.

http://www.wiscfish.org/fishid/wFrm...ommersonii&fam=Suckers (Catostomidae)&GID=130


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

creekrock said:


> Silver Redhorse and a monster. It is not a carp.


Good call. I second the silver redhorse ID.

Steve


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Alter said:


> Good call. I second the silver redhorse ID.
> 
> Steve


I third on that. The head features looks more alittle like the redhorse...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/AZFish/tabid/17913/Default.aspx


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

IMO, after reading the descriptions of the red horse and the common carp, it seems from the ODNR website that this would be a common carp based on the first dorsal fin and the anal dorsal fins being serrated which you can see in his pic. Also, don't see much red on the tail which seems to be a dead giveaway for a red horse, either way, that's a good size fish. Thanks for the link Rob, I found it very interesting.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> that this would be a common carp


No, give it up. It's a sucker.
If you ever caught a few suckers before, you could tell right away.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

that is a really big sucker


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep! Huge Sucker!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One more time, it's a sucker. And a dandy at that.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

That's a buglemouth bass. Definatly a carp.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> One more time, it's a sucker. And a dandy at that.


couldnt agree more


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

that is the biggest sucker i have ever seen.. nice catch


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lake run red horse. Fish Ohio. State record??


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

look at the orangish red fins on it. not a carp but a redhorse sucker fish. a carps mouth is not on the bottom like that. if you have never seen, heard of or caught a sucker then you prolly haven't been steelheading too long. The Suckers or Silver Redhorse as they are called(there are 7 kinds of redhorse suckers) are about to be stacked in the rivers spawning( Silver redhorse spawn in April and May. They spawn at night at the top and bottom ends of shallow riffles. Two males will press a single female between them while all three fish vibrate as eggs and sperm are released) Fish Ménage à troi ROFL!! I seen um yesterday in the riffles. they seem to love clown eggs and black nymphs. they will eat um all day long. caught this one yesterday. 

also while we are on the fish I.D what is this fish in the 2nd pic? I caught it steelheading on a single glo egg. is it a sculpin?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> also while we are on the fish I.D what is this fish in the 2nd pic? I caught it steelheading on a single glo egg. is it a sculpin?


It looks like some species of _Percina_(Darter) to me. It is hard to tell from the pic. The colors are often muted in the females which can make ID harder since the markings aren't as pronounced. I think most _Percina spp._ don't get very large. Yours would be one of the larger species which should narrow it down. I'm going to guess Logperch Darter based on size and color.

Logperch Darter









Steve


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow looks just like it in shape and size! never before have I caught one or seen one of these fish. will look on the odnr fish page and see if I can identify it between all the darters that are in our rivers. post back asap if I find any!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow!!! sooo many darters in ohio! looked up all up and it kinda looks like the slenderhead darter but they say those are in southern rivers, to me by pics at least it looks like that. all the other pix are crazy insane colors tho(not in my river for sure) or have dark black slotches... here is another pic but a lil blurry... thanks alot camera man!!! (kruggy) lol. . http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ex/slenderheaddarter/tabid/21823/Default.aspx


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

it is most likely a silver redhorse ( I would have to look at the mouth from beneath the fish) and a logperch darter 100% sure on this one


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

suckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!................mario...............s.f.


----------

